# RO Today



## Elf Mommy (Sep 13, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Happy Birthday to:[/align]

[align=center]Kikibee05[/align]

[align=center]Fitzerin[/align]

[align=center]Dragontrove[/align]

[align=center]And[/align]

[align=center]Candyshop_LUV[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Illumisis* is an engineering student about to bring home a Holland lop, she brings possible questions and memories from her childhood. Go say hello![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Luv-bunniz* has lost her herd of guinea pigs. Please share your condolences here.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Bunman* has made a suggestion about sending thank you notes to our wonderful donors! Thank you to everyone who has donated to our forums to keep them up and running! Go discuss this idea here![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Illumisis* is looking for some ideas of how to get the rabbits back in the pen after a run-about, without making them grouchy. How do YOU do this?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Usagi Chan* shared a link to a blog of a Irish Hare and family. Go visit the post to get the link! *Tonyshuman* also shared some information and photos of the same hare in this post![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*birdlover* is looking for some advice about building pens for rabbits for a fall festival. [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Ivory* is sharing her Molting Season Woes in this thread. Are you going through a fur storm in your home? Share your feelings here.[/align]

[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center](click the picture to see the comic in large format)[/align]

[align=center]*creativename* is asking about flea bombs and rabbit safety![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Ofelia* wants input on whether she adopt more rabbits, bringing her household up to 7! Multi-rabbit owners support her here![/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]Buttercup had his 10[suP]th[/suP] Gotcha Day on Friday. Check out the birthday boy!!![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Becca (*BabyBunnies*) is making some cage switches. Look forward to seeing more photos as the rabbits get settled into their new pads.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Jess (*Bunnys_rule63*) has a foster bun, Sampson. Sampson was diagnosed with a post-neuter infection. Have you had experience with this? Sheâs looking for some input on the medication and treatment that has been prescribed. [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*MyLOVEABLES!* took her rabbits into the vet for the first time and had quite an experience. Now sheâs having to bunny burrito and medicate them, and would love some feedback in this thread.[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Leaf* performed a heroic act of kindness on Friday, adopting a very special rabbit. Go cheer her on and help her with her questions here![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*kahlin *added some information about rabbit-savvy vets in Ontario. Remember to add your own great rabbit vet to the thread for your area![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Kherrman* is looking for suggestions for a bunny that just HAS to eat her litter (with a sly bunny smile). Add to the suggestions others have given her here[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Beccaâs* friend has 2 does about to kindle. Sheâs asking for advice about how, when and if to separate the two does. Some have chimed in. What do you have to say?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]


[align=center]*Werecatrising* is still looking for adopters in the Northern California area for some absolutely precious baby bunnies. Please take a look at the photos in this post if you are near there and have room for one moreâ¦or more![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[/align]

[align=center]These blogs have NEW INFORMATION!!![/align]

[align=center]Blog for the Bun-Bunsâ¦*kherrman* has a new blog set up with some information about new family members, but no photos posted yet! Check in here and encourage those photos to be posted!!![/align]

[align=center]These blogs have NEW PHOTOS!!![/align]

[align=center]The Legend of Sopholloâ¦*kellyjade* shares outdoor photos of Sophie and Apollo. Come bask in the sunlight of their pictures with them![/align]

[align=center]General and Maggie: Bonded!...*GrayBunny* started a new blog for these two with lots of adorable bunny-bonding photos![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Milliebun08 wants to know all about YOUR rabbit in the thread: who loves bunnies??[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Donât forget to keep *Zin *and all of our Texas buns/owners in mind as the hurricane goes through today! We are all thinking of you!!![/align]

[align=center]*Zin* checked in with us in this thread. She has no power at the moment but this may be where she comes to update us (or those who are in phone contact with her) about the effects of the hurricane.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Do you have a Blackberry Pearl? *Brandy456* could use some help figuring out the awesome features of the phone![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Fran (*pinksalamander*) is ranting about the UK phone company, Orange. UK members, who do you use for your phone service? Who is the best?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Mouse_Chalk* is under the weather. Have you ever had a cold/flu/mono, come commiserate with her aching bones here.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*MyLOVEABLES* asks, whatâs your phobia?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Fran (*pinksalamander*) is a dressmaker! Look at this gorgeous summer dress she has created![/align]
[align=center][/align]

[align=center]LOOK FOR AN UPCOMING CAPTION CONTEST IN THE MAIN RABBIT FORUM!!!![/align]


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2008)

I just want to say you are so excellent at doing Today on RO - its really thorough - Well done!

And thanks for mentioning me! 

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 17, 2008)

Today's awesome Efl Mommy!

Thnx 4 mentioning my threads =]

Have a nice day =]


----------

